# polite wars



## Quantz

It's about an Army officer in Vietnam who is an expert in extreme psychological warfare.

"He was a psychologist, an expert in the *polite wars*."

polite wars ?

I have another occurence here :

"The fastest-improving African republic is Liberia, that endured a array  of *polite wars* from 1989 to 2003 that killed some-more than 200,000  people."


----------



## Ellea1

Hello, 

...des guerres civilisées??


----------



## archijacq

guerre des nerfs ?


----------



## Quantz

Quantz said:


> It's about an Army officer in Vietnam who is an expert in extreme psychological warfare.
> 
> "He was a psychologist, an expert in the *polite wars*."
> 
> polite wars ?
> 
> I have another occurence here :
> 
> "The fastest-improving African republic is Liberia, that endured a array  of *polite wars* from 1989 to 2003 that killed some-more than 200,000  people."





Ellea1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> ...des guerres civilisées??



The Liberia example is not "civilized"…



archijacq said:


> guerre des nerfs ?



No, it's a real war.


----------



## Ellea1

oops

une guerre civile, then


----------



## Quantz

Ellea1 said:


> oops
> 
> une guerre civile, then



No, it must be something else.


----------



## Ellea1

des guerres bourgeoises??


----------



## Quantz

Au Libéria ?


----------



## Ellea1

Quantz said:


> Au Libéria ?


 



des guerres convenues???


----------



## Quantz

Hello, Ellea,

As said some more context but might it be of any help ?


The dialog itself :

"— So Major Dunn could recruit you ?
— He was a psychologist, an expert in the *polite wars*, so it wasn't very hard.

He shook his head, pushed away his chair, lit a cigarette, etc."

First part : not very helpful.

Much later on, a character adds : 
"*Polite wars* are the ones you can't win. All very  secret, and it's shame and disgrace that makes them so hard to gfight in  the first place."

I think it's a phrase coined in diplomacy or strategy. I found some occurences like this one about Liberia. In fact, the term comes apparently from the Independence War :
http://www.google.com/search?source...&q=polite+wars&btnG=Recherche+Google&aq=f&oq=

First meaning could be "la guerre en dentelles", hence "la guerre propre" in modern times, as we herd of it with Iraq wars.
But then there is that example about Liberia, where the war was all but "clean".


----------



## SergueiL

Rien à voir avec les guerres ethniques ? Ou guerres de civilisation ?


----------



## hampton.mc

What about "guérillas" ?


----------



## Ellea1

"*Polite wars* are the ones you can't win. All very secret, and it's shame and disgrace that makes them so hard to fight in the first place

Cette phrase m'a fait penser à des conflits arrangés pour une raison particulière. Des guerres qui n'ont pas vraiment de raison d'être.

Des guerres de convenance???? Sorry, looks a lot like my previous suggestion.

Can't seem to find the right word.


----------



## Quantz

SergueiL said:


> Rien à voir avec les guerres ethniques ? Ou guerres de civilisation ?



No, because primary example is Vietnam, which was not a "war of civilization", rather a containment war against communism *and* a guerrilla warfare in the end.



hampton.mc said:


> What about "guérillas" ?



See my reply to SergueiL



Ellea1 said:


> "*Polite wars* are the ones you can't win. All very secret, and it's shame and disgrace that makes them so hard to fight in the first place
> 
> Cette phrase m'a fait penser à des conflits arrangés pour une raison particulière. Des guerres qui n'ont pas vraiment de raison d'être.



In a sense, it could be "guerre vaine", but it's far from Liberia and the war against the Brits.


----------



## hampton.mc

Est-ce-que "guerres territoriales" pourrait convenir dans le contexte ? Peut-être que ça a été déjà proposé, j'ai eu la flemme de relire tout le fil...


----------



## Quantz

Non, car je n'en connais pas d'autres que territoriales…


----------



## Quantz

S'agissant d'un dialogue à bâtons rompus et non d'un article ou d'un rapport officiel, la formule doit être lapidaire… sans explications complexes.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Policé(e)_ existe en français, dans le sens de _éloigné de la barbarie, civilisé_.
Et _guerres policées_ serait une traduction normale de _polite wars_.

Maintenant les liens et exemples de Quantz relatifs au Libéria sont dans un anglais tel qu'il est difficile d'en tirer quoi que ce soit (cf p. ex. _Officials аt Sirleaf’s bureau wеrе nοt rught away accessible tο comment,  bυt sources ѕаіd thеу approaching аn central proclamation after οn  Wednesday.  Liberia, still recuperating frοm the single οf Africa’s bloodiest polite wars..._).

Or _Since a wars ended, Liberia has increased  a measure from 28 to 44 on a scale where 100 is highest_.

Donc bonne chance...


----------



## Quantz

Merci, Jean, très éclairant.
Je me demande si "guerre propre" n'est pas finalement le plus approprié,
surtout avec le recul d'Irak 1991 et 2003…

http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=15141267


----------



## Ellea1

Yes,

And there are even an explanation of "guerres justes and policées" in the article.

So I'm guessing "guerres propres" could be the closest one to "polite wars".


----------



## rosie0575

Est-ce que "déstabilisation" pourrait marcher ?


----------



## rosie0575

guerre de déstabilisation


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Quantz said:


> Merci, Jean, très éclairant.
> Je me demande si "guerre propre" n'est pas finalement le plus approprié,
> surtout avec le recul d'Irak 1991 et 2003…


_Guerre propre_ désigne une guerre sans mort ni blessés.
Pourquoi alors ne pas avoir employé _clean war_, expression établie?...
Le contexte (j'oublie le Libéria) est celui des _polite wars_ d'un psychologue, quand les _guerres propres_ sont purement techniques (missiles de croisière etc.) et guère psychologiques.
Guerre psychologique - je revois l'image du gros romain avec sa massue expliquant la guerre psychologique dans _Le combat des chefs_ d'Astérix...

Ce lien sur Bainbridge, écrivant sur la guerre de Crimée, parle de _polite war_  comme d'une guerre non civilisée dans la réalité, mais menée par des  états civilisés et donc avec la conscience tranquille quant à leurs  actions.

Trop verbeux - je m'arrêterai donc là.


----------



## Quantz

Il me semble que _clean war_ de Bainbridge n'est pas loin du concept contemporain de guerre propre : guerre du fort au faible, menée avec
les moyens du renseignements et de la technologie.
Je ne vois pas de meilleure solution qui, encore une fois, reste concise.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Hullo everybody 

Firstly, let me try to deal with the use of the expression 'polite wars' in the passage referring to Liberia : 



Quantz said:


> "The fastest-improving African republic is Liberia, that endured a array of *polite wars* from 1989 to 2003 that killed some-more than 200,000 people."


 
As has been rightly pointed out by Jean De Sponde, the English used in this and other passages about Liberia is very odd and full of errors. I suspect that it's a poor quality translation. If this is right, then, as was first suggested by Ellea1, 'polite wars' may well be a translation of _guerres civiles _(or whatever the source language was), especially given that one of the subsidiary meanings of the English word 'civil' is _courtois_.

Turning now to the original text (and I assume that this is not a dodgy translation as well!  ), 



Quantz said:


> "He was a psychologist, an expert in the *polite wars*."


 
I presume, in the absence of any further context, that the author is making a contrast between 'polite wars' and 'dirty wars', that is to say, between wars fought between professional armies on 'a battlefield' in accordance with the laws of war, and conflicts fought by warlords or irregular militias, which may be located among civilians. The latter kind of warfare is 'impolite' in the sense that it disregards the laws of war by, for example, torturing or otherwise mistreating prisoners, or by deliberately targeting civilian populations.


----------



## rosie0575

guerre de déstabilisation http://groups.yahoo.com/group/mediascongolais/message/106991
ou opérations de déstabilisation


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Quantz said:


> Il me semble que _clean war_ de Bainbridge n'est pas loin du concept contemporain de guerre propre : guerre du fort au faible, menée avec les moyens du renseignements et de la technologie.


_Bainbridge exposes not only the barbarity and cruelty of the Crimean War, but also the randomness of the deaths_.

Vs. _Une *guerre propre* serait une guerre sans morts ni blessés_.
Y reconnaître la guerre de Crimée dénote une grande adaptabilité.


----------



## Quantz

Pierre Simon said:


> Hullo everybody
> 
> Firstly, let me try to deal with the use of the expression 'polite wars' in the passage referring to Liberia :
> 
> 
> 
> As has been rightly pointed out by Jean De Sponde, the English used in this and other passages about Liberia is very odd and full of errors. I suspect that it's a poor quality translation. If this is right, then, as was first suggested by Ellea1, 'polite wars' may well be a translation of _guerres civiles _(or whatever the source language was), especially given that one of the subsidiary meanings of the English word 'civil' is _courtois_.
> 
> Turning now to the original text (and I assume that this is not a dodgy translation as well!  ),
> 
> 
> 
> I presume, in the absence of any further context, that the author is making a contrast between 'polite wars' and 'dirty wars', that is to say, between wars fought between professional armies on 'a battlefield' in accordance with the laws of war, and conflicts fought by warlords or irregular militias, which may be located among civilians. The latter kind of warfare is 'impolite' in the sense that it disregards the laws of war by, for example, torturing or otherwise mistreating prisoners, or by deliberately targeting civilian populations.



Then guerre propre should be close to the spot.



rosie0575 said:


> guerre de déstabilisation http://groups.yahoo.com/group/mediascongolais/message/106991
> ou opérations de déstabilisation



Thank you for the input, but I don't see this related to wars like Vietnam and what has been said about "guerre propre".


----------



## Quantz

JeanDeSponde said:


> _Bainbridge exposes not only the barbarity and cruelty of the Crimean War, but also the randomness of the deaths_.
> 
> Vs. _Une *guerre propre* serait une guerre sans morts ni blessés_.
> Y reconnaître la guere de Crimée dénote une grande adaptabilité.



Je retenais de l'exemple Bainbridge le principe d'une guerre du fort au faible, du civilisé au monde extra-"civilisé", comme précisé dans mon précédent post.
Il ne s'agit pas de plaquer un concept actuel (guerre propre) sur une guerre du passé (Crimée), mais de décider ce qui dans l'exemple du passé (Crimée - guerre de puissances civilisées, id est occidentales, contre d'autres "non civilisées") peut s'apparenter à la notion US-Vietnam ou US-Irak de guerre propre.
Il n'y a là aucune contorsion de raisonnement. Et il ne fait aucun doute que le concept de "guerre propre" est apparu avec les grandes offensives sur le Vietnam (bombardement d'Haiphong, offensive de Noël 1968, etc.).
Soit une guerre menée avec les moyens du renseignement et de la suprématie technologique.
Et chacun sait que l'idée de "guerre propre" a été contestée dès son apparition.


----------



## rosie0575

The context is
The dialog itself :

"— So Major Dunn could recruit you ?
— He was a psychologist, an expert in the *polite wars*, so it wasn't very hard.

He shook his head, pushed away his chair, lit a cigarette, etc."

First part : not very helpful.

Much later on, a character adds : 
"*Polite wars* are the ones you can't win. All very secret, and it's shame and disgrace that makes them so hard to gfight in the first place."

Je pense que guerre propre ne rend pas l'idée donnée par "secret, shame, disgrace".


----------



## Quantz

rosie0575 said:


> Je pense que guerre propre ne rend pas l'idée donnée par "secret, shame, disgrace".



_Secret_ certainement, car le renseignement est l'un des piliers de cette guerre-là.
La honte et le déshonneur sont ici clairement des jugements moraux dans la bouche du locuteur, et non plus des qualifications techniques de ces conflits.
N'oublions pas que c'est un dialogue où s'échangent des conceptions morales.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Quantz said:


> Je retenais de l'exemple Bainbridge le principe d'une guerre du fort au faible, du civilisé au monde extra-"civilisé", comme précisé dans mon précédent post.


La guerre de Crimée - états européens contre Russie tsariste - n'a pas été une telle guerre du civilisé contre le barbare, du fort contre le faible.


Quantz said:


> Et il ne fait aucun doute  que le concept de "guerre propre" est apparu avec les grandes  offensives sur le Vietnam (bombardement d'Haiphong, offensive de Noël  1968, etc.)


Wiki : _[le concept de "guerre propre"] répondait à ce qui était perçu comme une réticence croissante de la  population des démocraties occidentales à sacrifier des vies dans des  opérations de guerre (fussent-elles considérées comme justifiées). Cette  réticence était apparue comme particulièrement vive lors de la guerre du Viêt Nam_.
Le concept est donc apparu _après_ le Viêt-Nam, qui a été tout sauf propre.

Je n'ai trouvé aucune analogie entre _polite war_ et _guerre propre_ (au sens employé e.g. en Irak).
Pour moi, _a polite war _ne désigne pas une guerre propre, mais une guerre menée par un état qui, se disant civilisé, se livre à une guerre _au nom_ de la civilisation. Voire même _entre gens civilisés_ ?...


----------

